# Riccia



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

I am growing some on a rock and it is tied down by string. Now I am wondering does is it possible for it to attach its self to the rock and grow on the rock??

I dose it ever other day with fourish excel. I have a 23 watt cf light which is equal to 90w on a regular bulb. I also have flourite substrate.

PLEASE HELLLLP! thanks


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

It will never attach to a rock. Riccia is a floating plant that will eventually grow free from any thing you attach it to. It will not spread or attach like moss.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

well...thats pretty whack thats..


can i have it grow like grass?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you want a grass effect, attach it to rocks or a heavy mesh, and spread it evenly over your aquarium bed. Here's a great "how to" for attaching ricica.

http://www.dvaga.com/article_Secure_Riccia.htm

-John N.


----------

